# I know I said I'd never do air again...



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

_Modified by silver saloon at 11:56 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I know I said I'd never do air again... (silver saloon)*

looks great.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: I know I said I'd never do air again... (silver saloon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it. The rear stance makes me happy in the trousers.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

i LOVE MK3 !!!
LOVE RED too....my fit used to be RED.....but i get pull over too easily ...now that it is brown..not really much problems....**touch wood**


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

nice job.
How did you get those camber with a torsion beam axle ? or is it a syncro ?


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Niiiiice


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

ooh lovely. Wheel specs please!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: I know I said I'd never do air again... (silver saloon)*

what did you used to have?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: I know I said I'd never do air again... (silver saloon)*

HELL YEAH http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

my red shirt > your red car


----------



## joelzzzy (Dec 17, 2008)

/\ true.
lower that piece of siht.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_my red shirt > your red car 

That's you in the red shirt















Drew I saw you rolling by Hwy. 5 a few weeks ago with your Kanye White sunglasses


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Kanye White sunglasses

ghey.... but the car looks great!


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (fishmando)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

looks great.. i need to bag mine soon...


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: I know I said I'd never do air again... (silver saloon)*

Looks freakin amazing


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
That's you in the red shirt

















keep my dick out ya mouth.










































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

roller shot hype train coming soon


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^


----------



## MRosier (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

looks sick. specs?


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

kerscher carmona's?


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so sick


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: I know I said I'd never do air again... (silver saloon)*

dope


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: I know I said I'd never do air again... (JDriver1.8t)*

ur car looks so nice on air bro


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: I know I said I'd never do air again... (jetta PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta PWR* »_ur car looks so nice on air bro

rides nice too. in those shots i was rollin at 35 pounds in each corner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: I know I said I'd never do air again... (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
rides nice too. in those shots i was rollin at 35 pounds in each corner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Rides real good with 35 psi all around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: I know I said I'd never do air again... (silver saloon)*

at 35 psi i'm sky jacked, this must be a bag over coil setup.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: I know I said I'd never do air again... (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_this must be a bag over coil setup. 

Nope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

any info / specs on the setup?


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Charmander)*

proper.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

lower it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its not on air







Hence why they don't know anything.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Its not on air







Hence why they don't know anything. 

and?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Its not on air







Hence why they don't know anything. 

this confuses me. 

spittin through the edit: 
_Modified by justrave at 7:25 PM 10-4-2009_


_Modified by justrave at 7:25 PM 10-4-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I got nothing else.


----------

